
Ask HN: How does one start an open source project like VLC - amolo
or any open source project like MongoDB, Docker and the likes.
======
db48x
"Scratch your own itch." This is a commonly used phrase used to memorably
convey the idea that you should write a program which solves a problem that
you have, rather than one which you think other people might have.

